# Buckroe Beach, VA - anyone know anything about?



## CabinGirl (Jun 14, 2007)

A friend told me we should check out Buckroe Beach, VA next time we're in Williamsburg. She said it's a nice beach on the Chesapeake Bay about 30 minutes from Wmbg and about 45 from VA Beach. Unfortunately, it had been a while since she'd been there and couldn't tell me much.

I have looked online, but really haven't found much information about what is there. It looks like an old, historic area. Does anyone know anything about Buckroe Beach, either the history or what it's like currently?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeni (Jun 15, 2007)

Buckroe is on the Chesapeake Bay, so you don't have the waves that you would have in VB.  The beach is fairly small and there are no real restaurants around.  Instead of Buckroe, we take our toddler to Grandview, just down from Buckroe, but you have to hike into it.  The reward is that the beach is much less crowded.  You do have to watch out for stumps/old jetty pieces sticking up in the water.  Buckroe is fine during the day, but it is a higher crime and drug area for the city of Hampton.

If you are looking for a "real" beach experience, or you have kids who want to boogeyboard, skimboard, etc., I would recommend VB.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2007)

Buckroe Beach is located in the City of Hampton, VA.  The beach is off I-64
located in the Buckroe community of Hampton,VA.  

Famous landmarks near Buckroe Beach are the Veteran Admin Hospital, Fort Monroe (an army post) and Hampton University.


----------



## Don (Jun 16, 2007)

Before I moved to FL, I lived about 2 1/2 miles (as the crow flies) from the south side of the mouth of the James River.  At certian times of the year, the Chesapeake Bay would have an influx of jelly fish.  This is true at least at the Norfolk and Va. Beach beaches that are on the bay.  I haven't been to Buckroe to be able to tell you whether it is true there or not, or when it might happen.

I second the  excursion to Ft. Monroe/Casemate Museum.  The Casemate is the actual fortress with moat and walls.  Ft. Monroe provided artillary protection for the harbor through WWII.  The Casemate is best known as the prison of Jefferson Davis after the Civil War.

And when you leave the Casemate, take Rt. 143 up to the VA Air and Space Center on Settler's Landing Rd.  Right now thir exhibit is "Magic, The Science of Illusion" and they have a 3D movie "Dinosaurs"
Starting 7/11 they have IMAX 3D Harry Potter, with an "Order of thePheonix" premier party on 7/13.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2007)

Don,what year did you graduate from Wilson HS?


----------



## Jeni (Jun 16, 2007)

Don said:


> Before I moved to FL, I lived about 2 1/2 miles (as the crow flies) from the south side of the mouth of the James River.  At certian times of the year, the Chesapeake Bay would have an influx of jelly fish.  This is true at least at the Norfolk and Va. Beach beaches that are on the bay.  I haven't been to Buckroe to be able to tell you whether it is true there or not, or when it might happen.



Unfortunately, they jellies have hit Buckroe and Grandview too.  Memorial Day Weekend there were some of the big red and purple ones floating around.  I've noticed that the rivers and the bay can sometimes be worse than the ocean, but I guess that could vary.  Thankfully, I have yet to be stung at OBX!


----------



## Don (Jun 18, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> Don,what year did you graduate from Wilson HS?


 I graduated from their rival, Cradock in '68.  Both of my kids graduated from Churchland.  We moved to that home in '80.


----------



## PBlais (Jun 28, 2007)

You can avoid Jellyfish (they are now out again ater a slow start this year) at the beach on the York River in Yorktown. The deeper water and faster current keeps them out most all of the year. It's also in a nicer part of town with a nicer view and real facilties close by.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 28, 2007)

PBlais said:


> You can avoid Jellyfish (they are now out again ater a slow start this year) at the beach on the York River in Yorktown. The deeper water and faster current keeps them out most all of the year. It's also in a nicer part of town with a nicer view and real facilties close by.




There was a famous Greek seafood/steak eating place near the York River.  Paintd in violet or some odd color.  Is it still open.


----------



## PBlais (Jun 28, 2007)

> There was a famous Greek seafood/steak eating place near the York River.



It was destroyed in Hurricane Isabell and prior to that was bought by York County so it closed after the storm a few months early. Since then Yorktown waterfront has been 100% redone. It just opened last summer. Except for the pub and the hotel everything else is new and the beach is nice and there are a few new places to eat. You can park and hang out at the beach for free. 

They also have schooner sails from there that you can get tickets for right there too. It's a nice boat that really does power under sail most of the time unlike a lot of fake sail boats you see for rides. It's now a nice place to come to and the view is great. A new restaurant called Riverwalk Landing has a bar and a restaurant with slightly different menus right on the water just next to the bridge. There is now a parking ramp where the old Nicks Seafoof Pavilion was located.

There is another beach and boat ramp on the other side of the bridge but you'll need to pay $2 for the toll bridge. The beach there is just as nice maybe a bit bigger but still free just no other facilities right there. 

You just don't find any really good places to swim on the Chesapaeke due to the jellyfish but both these spots are great. We live close to them both. Right now the water is 80 degrees and it will get a tad warmer still. It just narrows up in Yorktown and is about 90 feet deep. The little jellies just don't like that. The new beach has rock jetties that protect little pockets where the water isn't deep and it's safe to swim. There is a fair amount of sand too.

Buckroe Beach was once a neat place about 40 years ago. Now there isn't anything but a small park and the beach was closed a long time due to water contamiation from sewage. It's open again so at least it is technically safe to go in the water again. There really is nothing else there. The marina lost the only restaurant they had.


----------

